# Quick release for Rohloff



## hmpoliveira (Mar 13, 2010)

I will get soon a frame with left dropout for Rohloff hub.

Do I need a quick release? Any special size?


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

1st is Your Rohloff Hub a Quick release one? as you can get Quick Release or a Nut one!
If you have a Quick Release one the Quick Rease need to be for rear off MTB for 135mm hub! all the Best as Rohloff is one of the best things to be made from Mountain Bikes.
I have had My Rohloff for over Six years and still running strong


----------



## hmpoliveira (Mar 13, 2010)

NZPeterG said:


> 1st is Your Rohloff Hub a Quick release one? as you can get Quick Release or a Nut one!
> If you have a Quick Release one the Quick Rease need to be for rear off MTB for 135mm hub! all the Best as Rohloff is one of the best things to be made from Mountain Bikes.
> I have had My Rohloff for over Six years and still running strong


Thanks for your reply!! It's now clear. Mine is a quick release...


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Your best bet for a QR skewer is either a Shimano XT lever type, or one of the DT Swiss RWS skewers, the Salsa style skewer have a hard time keeping enough tension and the torque can allow the hub pop out of the dropout under hard acceleration.


----------

